# Corvair Ring and Pinion Gear Set



## racecar builder (Sep 19, 2019)

Is it possible for these to be made in a small machine shop?

The goal is a set that reverses direction of rotation.

That enables mid engine build with Corvair drive train.

Last time Richmond Gear ran some off they only made 100 sets and they are all gone.

Thanks!


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Sep 19, 2019)

Absolutely!  So long as you have deep enough pockets just about  Anything is possible.


----------



## racecar builder (Sep 19, 2019)

'Absolutely! '

Great!

Noticed you said something about lots of money also.That part does not sound so good.

Looking into two alternatives.

Removing material inside the differential case and putting ring gear on other side of pinion.

The backup idea is running transmission and differential upside down.

That involves slicing bellhousing and welding it back together with one part rotated 180 degrees.

There is one more alternative. Have to find out if straight cut ring and pinion will reverse what it

is in there now.

Straight cut ring and pinion may be a little more reasonable price.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Sep 19, 2019)

There is one thing that im positive about.........you got lots of work ahead of you and I wish you all the luck amd will be interested in your progress.


----------



## racecar builder (Sep 19, 2019)

'I wish you all the luck'

Thanks!

Ouiji board says go the bellhousing route. Run the differential/transmission upside down.

Talked to a Southern California Corvair aficianado and he said he has seen two of them in 30 years of hobby.

One in a V8 conversion and another in a motorcycle Corvair engined.

So we will go for it.

Reworking the bellhousing is more within our experience than other options.


----------



## john.k (Sep 19, 2019)

You would need two Gleason machines.....one for the ring,one for the pinion.(at least),then ideally shaving and grinding machines,not to mention a differential quench (different oil temp for different areas of the tooth)..........straight bevels.(assuming you arent hypoid),would be very noisy,even if cut in a correct machine,and the weak too,if increased power is the goal.........crawler tractors with straight bevels always broke teeth......even with slightly curved teeth...........however ,can you flop over the ring ,to the opposite side......some tractors did this to get rear end loaders etc..


----------



## racecar builder (Sep 19, 2019)

'straight bevels.(assuming you arent hypoid),would be very noisy'

We would be okay with them but they would not be good for road racing or regular highway use.

'.however ,can you flop over the ring ,to the opposite side'

In the Corvair ring gear and it's carrier are off to the side a little.

Been told that is not doable to turn it over.

When we get one we will take a look at the situation.

Bellhousing method is the front runner.


----------



## Firstram (Sep 20, 2019)

What are you building?


----------



## racecar builder (Sep 20, 2019)

'What are you building?'

Hobby car.Best name we have come up with for it.

Corvair front and rear crossmembers unbolt with complete drivetrain and suspension.

Building a simple frame to complete it.Like a dune buggy with asphalt tires.

Once we solve mid engine situation probably lots of people will build cars with it.

It's probably a stopper for a lot of potential Corvair guys figuring out how to make mid engine work.

Running transaxle upside down is a little crude but have not heard any parts fall into the trans or differential

when you do that.

It would be a big pain if you were keeping Corvair body but in a tube frame it is just average fabrication work.

Dealing with relocated transaxle that is.

Mostly shifter and clutch linkage which you would be fabricating anyhow.They are cables I believe not mechanical linkage.

No big deal.


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 20, 2019)

Sounds like a fun project.  I saw a mid-engine VW the other day, and imagine the conversion on your Nader Hater would have similar challenges.  Probably much more so with the Corvair.

One thing stands out to me with the obvious idea to flop the differential- you will lose oiling to your pinion bearings when the pinion is placed above the axle line.


----------



## racecar builder (Sep 20, 2019)

Thanks.

'more so with the Corvair'

VW guys CAN put the ring gear on the other side of the pinion.Corvair you are up a creek on that one.That is the stopper.

Think there is company that has V8 to VW adapter kits. They are @ $460

'lose oiling to your pinion bearings when the pinion is placed above the axle line.'

First time we have head that.Will keep it in mind.

Do know of people that have done it so that is a good thing.


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 20, 2019)

Just spent the last half hour looking at the FSM.  For a street car, inverting the diff section may work, but oil control will be an issue- mainly, you submerge the seals for the pinion and shafting in oil where it is designed to run above the oil reservoir.  Plus the mating gear pair will be submerged, which would be great for adding drag and heat.  I don't think it's a solution for longevity, but for weekend fooling around it might be okay.   I'm not a Corvair enthusiast, but my clothes all smell like gear oil so I thought I'd offer unsolicited food for thought.


----------



## Firstram (Sep 20, 2019)

There is a thread on Pirate4x4 where a guy is modding a Corvair with some more modern drive train options. It might give you some alternatives.









						Pirate 4x4
					






					www.pirate4x4.com


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 20, 2019)

Toronado transaxle looks like an easy solution.  Probably cheep, too.  Upgrading to the Toronado's split shaft TH400 makes more sense to me than running the über-shetty unstreetable 2-speed Powerglide.   But wow, it doesn't stop there, the 4T80/ mid-engine Northstar swap is juicy!


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Sep 20, 2019)

Mid engine north star swap sounds exactly like what the hardcore Ferro fans do, "Juicy" is a Very Good description.   If you ever have a chance to drive one with that monster GM Northstar stuffed in the back you should take that opportunity!


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 20, 2019)

Make the engine turn the other way?


----------



## racecar builder (Sep 20, 2019)

'looking at the FSM '

Where did you find a shop manual with clear pictures?

'for weekend fooling around'

You hit the nail on the head! We just are looking for a solution first so the car will just move under it's own power.

'my clothes all smell like gear oil'

Well.Hold that thought because we have been looking at other things with these 'parts'.

One thing at a time though.

About those other solutions.Thanks.I think those would be different projects.

We are trying to stay all Corvair parts as much as possible.


----------



## Firstram (Sep 20, 2019)

racecar builder said:


> We are trying to stay all Corvair parts as much as possible.



Honestly interested here so I'm asking. Is there a source for Corvair drivetrains or is this a one off?


----------



## racecar builder (Sep 20, 2019)

'source for Corvair drivetrains or is this a one off?'

What do you mean exactly?

Are you thinking of getting a Corvair drivetrain to build a project with?

Do you want a whole car?


----------



## Firstram (Sep 20, 2019)

Just curious!


----------



## racecar builder (Sep 20, 2019)

Okay.

Will have engine and transaxle (differential/transmission) this fall.

After getting familiar with it maybe something will come to mind.


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 21, 2019)

I didn't know this, but it seems that running upside down is not only doable, it's a "thing".


----------



## John O (Sep 21, 2019)

Manuals are here section 6c
https://www.corvair.org/chapters/corvanatics/manuals.php#C95RP


----------



## racecar builder (Sep 21, 2019)

'running upside down'

Just in case you want to do this too.It is turn the transaxle upside down so the axles now rotate in the correct direction.

Turning the whole car upside down will not move you closer to the goal.Probable further away.

'Manuals are here'

Thank you John O.

We will break down and get some manuals.Probably Haynes and Chilton 'all years' first. Then factory.


----------



## NCjeeper (Sep 21, 2019)

In 1981 I had a paper route as a kid. One of the neighborhood houses I peddled by had 3 corvairs in the driveway. They were in various states of repair and the owner was always out there working on one.


----------



## brave_ulysses (Sep 21, 2019)

with some digging, you can probably turn up a crown conversion kit. iirc, the toronado front wheel drive transaxle was used for these

find the local corvair club and develop some contacts there
https://www.corvair.org/chapters/chapter925/index.html

the audi 01e transaxles have been used for similar ventures

good luck!

ps: here is my mom's convertible!


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 21, 2019)

My first car was a '62 Corvair.  I think I paid $325 for it, used.  That would have been about 1968.  I hate to say it here in a Corvair enthusiast thread, but it was a real POS.  The engine, the body, the handling, everything about it. I do not remember any good things about it beyond that it got me away from my parents, when it was not apart in the garage...  GM had many follies during those times.  Very poor engineering.  After that I had a '64 VW beetle.  It had over 100K miles on it when I got it.  Paid $400 for it.  I drove it for at least a decade, and it was a wonderful car, simple design, easy to fix, cheap parts availability.  A wonderful little car, that defined "simply elegant."  Perfect for a penniless student...


----------



## brave_ulysses (Sep 21, 2019)

kelmark was the other corvair v8 conversion kit

this thread may have some useful info
http://corvaircenter.com/phorum/read.php?1,488963

and a call to clark's may help
http://www.corvair.com/user-cgi/main


----------



## brave_ulysses (Sep 21, 2019)

was never a fan of the early models (except the vans). growing up, my father had a fleet: a couple of convertibles, a couple of hardtops and a van. all had their quirks; but ran reliably if properly maintained


----------



## racecar builder (Sep 21, 2019)

Thank you for all the responses.

We are working on deal to have reverse ring and pinion sets made again.

It's definitely doable.Richmond Gear sounds like they can do it.

The rub is they closed up their manufacturing in South Carolina so sets will be made overseas.

I think a lot of Corvair enthusiasts would prefer sets that are Made In USA.

We would.

Let's see what happens.There is something funny we've seen about a pinion that has gear on other end.

Don't know if you need set AND this other pinion or what.

Be good idea to find out before having sets made. Don't want to assume the one set of ring and pinion is all you need.

Hope so though.


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 21, 2019)

duplicate post


----------



## DAT510 (Oct 5, 2019)

Back when I was in college, I wrenched for a classmate who ran a small business repairing/maintaining/building Corvairs in San Diego.  I remember there was Mid-engine tube frame project I helped work on.  I remember talking to him about the how the Mid-engine conversion was done.  He said there was a Kit available that allowed one to reverse the corvair engine rotation with a new cam and distributor drive gear set. 

If these kits are still available, it might be easier than going the full custom route.


----------



## racecar builder (Oct 5, 2019)

Thanks.

'reverse the corvair engine rotation with a new cam and distributor drive gear set.'

Yes.That is a halfway decent way to do it.

Distributor can be converted with parts.Best to look for a used camshaft.Some of the prices on new are pretty far out there.

Have heard something about turning pistons 180 on rods.Thrust side or something like that.

I would change main and rod bearings.Same thing.How they are used to being 'thrust' or thrown.

Starter needs to be modified too.Guy on Corvair forum has the Bendix drives that throw out when spun the other way.

I am going reversing gearbox at each wheel route because they are stone simple.

The whole process is understandable and doable by average garage mechanic.

It is probably best if you are building a clean sheet car though.Like a dune buggy or some kind of race car.

Axles get moved a couple inches fore or aft.Not so hot for a factory Corvair.


----------



## john.k (Oct 5, 2019)

The old VW commercials had that system,but to raise ground clearance.Another way to do it is with planetary gearing in the hubs,.Opposite rotation starters are common as many motors have the starter out the back of the housing......with bigger Delco starters ,opposite rotation parts are standard.


----------

